# speaking of muslims........



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

*World News*
04.30.14
Islamic Extremists Now Crucifying People in Syria-and Tweeting Out the Pictures
The jihadist group so radical it got kicked out of al Qaeda has apparently hit a new and shocking low: It's allegedly crucifying its enemies.

Public crucifixions are mostly ceremonial these days, staged rituals that some Christian communities enact as part of their Easter observance. But the real thing may be returning to Syria. Two men were reportedly crucified in Raqqa on Tuesday, their bloody corpses displayed in the center of a town controlled by the most severe of Syria's Islamist factions.

Among the forms of slaughter that have become commonplace in Syria's civil war, crucifixion may be no more brutal than barrel bombs or sarin gas attacks. But the revival of an ancient form of torture is one sign of what life is like under the rule of one of Syria's powerful Islamist factions. And it's an indication that, despite years of public hand-wringing in the West over Syria's bloody and rapid decline, the country is continuing to plummet into new depths of the abyss.

Below the photo of a crucified body, the message on a jihadist Twitter account reads, "We just executed 7 spies trying to plant bombs on cars of the ikhwa. Massive turnout." The person behind the account, which is not being linked here to prevent driving traffic to a jihadist site, claims to be a member of the Islamic State in Iraq and the ash-Sham (ISIS), an Islamist group that was repudiated by al Qaeda in early 2014, in part for being so extremist that they became a "liability to the al-Qaeda brand," according to Aaron Zelin, a jihadi-watcher at the Washington Institute for Near East Policy.

One of the earliest mentions of the crucifixions in Raqqa came from, Aymenn Jawad Al-Tamimi, a student at Oxford University and a Shillman-Ginsburg Fellow at the Middle East Forum. Al-Tamimi reported the executions and posted a photo of one of the crucified men 4 minutes before the tweet from the self-identified ISIS account. Given that the account claiming to be affiliated with ISIS posted its tweet only minutes after Al-Tamimi's, and used similar wording without offering any new details, it may have come from someone trying to falsely imply a personal involvement in the executions.

The dead man in the photo hangs limply from a makeshift crucifix; blood stains the wooden plank to which his outstretched arms are bound. The black stripe of a blindfold covers his eyes. A young boy stands feet from the strung-up body, at the front of a crowd gathered around the cross.

Another photo of a different man's crucifixion shows a similar scene. In that image too, a young boy stands only feet from a lifeless corpse bound to a cross and publicly displayed.

It's unclear whether those killed belonged to pro-regime factions or were members of other anti-Assad Islamist groups that have been warring with ISIS for control in Syria.
140429-siegel-crucifixtion-embedvia Twitter

The details surrounding the photos have not yet been verified but the founder of a group called "Raqqa is Being Slaughtered," Abu Ibrahim Alrquaoui, claims that he was present at the crucifixions when they occurred and took the photos. Little is known about Alrquaoui.

Images of the crucifixion have been spreading over social media since Tuesday morning, pushed out both by anti-ISIS accounts to show the group's brutality, and by proud members of ISIS who view the public crucifixions as a sign of their strength and an effective recruiting tool.

One jihadist twitter account commented on the crucifixion, 'LOL become new false jesus.' Another replied, "the spy next to him started urinating as soon as we tied him up.'

Congratulatory messages quickly appeared beneath the original tweet announcing the executions in Raqqa and displaying the crucifixion. Another jihadist Twitter account, fluent in both English and Internet-speak, responded to the photo with gloating congratulations and a quip about the image of the murdered man, "lol become new false jesus." Egged on, the original poster replied "the spy next to him started urinating as soon as we tied him up, about 10 minutes after he was killed."

Raqqa, where the crucifixions reportedly occurred, was the first Syrian province the Assad regime lost to the rebels when ISIS took control of the area in 2013. Since planting the black flag of extremist Islam, ISIS has placed Raqqa under its repressive rule. Earlier this year, the small Christian community remaining in Raqqa received an ultimatum from ISIS leaders demanding that they pay a tax and submit to a set of prescriptive rules in exchange for a guarantee of their safety. In an official statement ISIS claimed to have met with Raqqa's Christian leaders and presented them with three choices: conversion to Islam, accepting the restrictions placed on them, or death.

The executions reported to have taken place on Tuesday were not the first crucifixions carried out by ISIS since it took control of Raqqa. They were only the first after this year's Easter celebration. Last month, the group publicly crucified an accused thief.

The crucifixions appear to document ISIS's barbaric idea of justice and the group's use of terrorism, staging brutal symbolic acts of violence, to maintain the complete obedience of the populace under its rule. The crucifixions may be disturbing to Western eyes because of their Biblical resonance. But the gruesome scene may be even more symbolically potent to the Muslim residents of Raqqa as a message about what happens to those that ISIS judges against.

Any one individual victim's death is final. But the image of bodies hanging on crosses in the center of town serves as ongoing reminder about ISIS's power and a warning.

CORRECTION: This story misidentified the origin of a tweet and attributed it to an ISIS member when it actually came from Aymenn Jawad Al-Tamimi, a student at Oxford University who has no affiliation with ISIS. We regret the error.

*
WND CRIME*
Arizona Muslim: OK for me to kill my wife
Man justifies violent rampage due to 'Islamic belief'
Published: 3 hours ago

Ansar Muhammad

Ansar Muhammad was cooling his heels Wednesday in Sheriff Joe Arpaio's Maricopa County jail after an outburst of "Islamic belief" that allegedly included punching and strangling his wife, sexually assaulting her and threatening to kill her.

Muhammad, 43, was arguing with his spouse about her having an affair when he "picked the victim up, carrying her like a baby and put her in their vehicle against her will." He drove to the rear of a nearby Walgreens store and "began to assault the victim by punching her multiple times, leaving physical injuries on her face, neck, back, chest and legs."

According to the wife, Muhammad told her "Islamic law" gave him the right to kill her, reported KSAZ News in Phoenix.

Muhammed drove the victim back to their home, threatening to throw her in the lake. She does not swim. She escaped to a neighbor's home while Muhammad slept.

See the film some universities are afraid to show. "Honor Diaries" is available at WND's Superstore.

Muhammad's alleged crime did not happen in a vacuum.

WND reported this week Ibrahim Hooper, point man for the Council on American-Islamic Relation's campaign to cancel screenings of "Honor Diaries," a film documenting Islamic abuse of women, is also point man for CAIR's distribution of tens of thousands of copies of misogynistic books instructing Muslim men to, among other things, "beat" their wives.

WND has learned Hooper, national communications director and official spokesman for the Washington-based group, prominently displays in his Washington office at least one of the Islamic books that instructs Muslim men to strike their wives and to have sex with them whenever they desire. It is part of his personal library, and he is known to routinely refer to the book. He even proudly shows it to visitors.

Hooper recently appeared on Fox News to denounce "Honor Diaries" as an "Islamophobic" smear, while claiming to defend equal rights for Muslim women.

Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2014/04/arizona-muslim-ok-for-me-to-kill-my-wife/#Z4BUdAJihBJYPFMq.99

*FAITH UNDER FIRE*
Scorpions drummer jailed for insulting Islam
American asks: 'What is this disgusting smell?'
Published: 10 hours ago

(CHRISTIAN SCIENCE MONITOR) - Newspapers in the United Arab Emirates are reporting that the American drummer for the rock band Scorpions was sentenced to one month in jail after being convicted of offensive behavior in Dubai.

The government-backed National newspaper reported Tuesday that James Kottak was convicted of insulting Islam, raising his middle finger and being under the influence of alcohol while in transit at Dubai airport.

The Gulf News daily says he was arrested April 3 en route from Russia to Bahrain, where the German band was scheduled to perform at a Formula One race. Kottak was a no-show at the April 5 concert.

The National reported that Kottak said, "What is this disgusting smell?" before he insulted Islam, according to police.

Read more at Scorpions drummer jailed for insulting Islam


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

It appears the Hostile takeover from the Muslim community is gaining exponentially! And it will be a cold day in hell before I ever cater to these bastards, and accept their ways!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We're gonna need more wood chippers...


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> We're gonna need more wood chippers...


save the chippers for mulching, feed them to the swine!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Stick em in the Gulf stream and let the sharks and crabs eat their rotting flesh!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

jro1 said:


> It appears the Hostile takeover from the Muslim community is gaining exponentially! And it will be a cold day in hell before I ever cater to these bastards, and accept their ways!


The hostile take-over has been happening for a very long time, except it's not hostile. Look at Europe. Muslims will begin immigrating to specific areas. Once they have sufficient numbers, they become a "Muslim Community" and ask for recognition as such. As the community grows in population, more and more of them begin to vote and start a shift in "policy and laws" (which amazes me that voter I.D. laws here keep getting overturned).

As it grows more, the demographic of the area changes. It becomes increasingly Muslim oriented. Now they begin to seek representation for themselves and, vote into office, a "member" of their community; another Muslim. A token gesture that they have embraced the governmental system currently in place. They then begin the shift toward "Muslim Oriented Laws" seeking Sharia based laws. They're not Sharia Law outright, but the undertones are there.

Now, you multiply this over and over, and on the whole, it grows exponentially, starting in a village, a small town, small, medium, large cities, then eventually, the entire country. Until they have literally taken over. So much so, that local customs and traditions, even laws, ones that are decades, even centuries old, identifiers of who the people are and how they came to be, are now made illegal as they go against Muslim beliefs.

And they do it preaching peace and love the whole time. We just want to be accepted and get along.

Then they kill your daughter for being a "whore". Stone your wife for adultery, kill your mother because she was forcibly raped. All in the name of honor, and Allah.

Two words; **** THAT!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

not all Muslims are bad, just a shit load of them....

please don't tar them all with the same brush, but if they did that in my back yard....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> not all Muslims are bad, just a shit load of them....
> 
> please don't tar them all with the same brush, but if they did that in my back yard....


Yeah, if it is 60% of them, that is good enough for me... How many have condemned 9/11? Screw 'em!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> Yeah, if it is 60% of them, that is good enough for me... How many have condemned 9/11? Screw 'em!


the worse thing inor is the real minority of them... its the same as any group dynamics in the millions, according to some Americans are a group of gun carrying dumb arses, but not all of them 

all pricks that so what's described in the article needs to be hanged (saves bullets)


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Not ALL muslims are terrorist..... But MOST terrorist are muslims.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

mhans827 said:


> Not ALL muslims are terrorist..... But MOST terrorist are muslims.


I love that saying


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The radical Muslims want to kill us.
The peaceful Muslims want the radical Muslims to kill us.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If anyone ever said Islam is a religion of peace never picked up a Qur'an. The moderate Muslims are peaceful by choice and have chosen to participate in a civilized world. It is certainly not because their religion teaches tolerance, cooperation and to embrace other faiths. The separation of church and state may seem patently wrong in a country like ours but I believe governments should be secular. I also believe that what an individual chooses to do is protected. Even if it's praying in school. The Arab world needs secular government, not theocracies that support one faith.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Isn't Brunei going over the sharia law pretty soon? Foreigners will be subject to it too.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I know the United Kingdom is going to it. Lol


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Just like the percentages I posted on the other thread. Once they get to over 2-3% of the population, it's over.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think south east Asia will become a problem with too many muslim crazy people.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Stick em in the Gulf stream and let the sharks and crabs eat their rotting flesh!


Hey! Knock it off!

Isn't it bad enough that BP poisoned my beloved Gulf of Mexico without you wanting to finish it off with such garbage?

Besides, sharks don't need that crap in them, either.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Qur'an:9:88 - "The Messenger and those who believe with him, strive hard and fight with their wealth and lives in Allah's Cause."

Qur'an:9:5 - "Fight and kill the disbelievers wherever you find them, take them captive, harass them, lie in wait and ambush them using every stratagem of war."

Qur'an:9:112 "The Believers fight in Allah's Cause, they slay and are slain, kill and are killed."

Qur'an:9:29 "Fight those who do not believe until they all surrender, paying the protective tax in submission."

Qur'an:8:39 "Fight them until all opposition ends and all submit to Allah."

Qur'an:8:39 "So fight them until there is no more Fitnah (disbelief [non-Muslims]) and all submit to the religion of Allah alone (in the whole world)."

Ishaq:587 "Our onslaught will not be a weak faltering affair. We shall fight as long as we live. We will fight until you turn to Islam, humbly seeking refuge. We will fight not caring whom we meet. We will fight whether we destroy ancient holdings or newly gotten gains. We have mutilated every opponent. We have driven them violently before us at the command of Allah and Islam. We will fight until our religion is established. And we will plunder them, for they must suffer disgrace."

Qur'an:8:65 "O Prophet, urge the faithful to fight. If there are twenty among you with determination they will vanquish two hundred; if there are a hundred then they will slaughter a thousand unbelievers, for the infidels are a people devoid of understanding."

Qur'an:9:123 "Fight the unbelievers around you, and let them find harshness in you."

Ishaq:578 "Crushing the heads of the infidels and splitting their skulls with sharp swords, we continually thrust and cut at the enemy. Blood gushed from their deep wounds as the battle wore them down. We conquered bearing the Prophet's fluttering war banner. Our cavalry was submerged in rising dust, and our spears quivered, but by us the Prophet gained victory."


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

"Everything I need to know about islam I learned on 9/11."


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> The hostile take-over has been happening for a very long time, except it's not hostile. Look at Europe. Muslims will begin immigrating to specific areas. Once they have sufficient numbers, they become a "Muslim Community" and ask for recognition as such. As the community grows in population, more and more of them begin to vote and start a shift in "policy and laws" (which amazes me that voter I.D. laws here keep getting overturned).
> 
> As it grows more, the demographic of the area changes. It becomes increasingly Muslim oriented. Now they begin to seek representation for themselves and, vote into office, a "member" of their community; another Muslim. A token gesture that they have embraced the governmental system currently in place. They then begin the shift toward "Muslim Oriented Laws" seeking Sharia based laws. They're not Sharia Law outright, but the undertones are there.
> 
> ...


Agreed. What we are seeing isn't extremist Islam, it's mainstream Islam and Hussein Obama supports them completely.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> not all Muslims are bad, just a shit load of them....
> 
> please don't tar them all with the same brush, but if they did that in my back yard....


Until any non terrorist Muslims take a stand, I'll consider them all terrorists. Take a look at this so called religion of peace. They've killed over 30,000 people since 9/11 in terror attacks. Where are the Muslims that aren't bad? Their silence is deafening.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Islam: Making a True Difference in the World - One Body at a Time


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone who isn't an American has to leave the USA, at the very least bho would be gone!!! I read somewhere quite awhile back that in ten years muslims would have the power to elect whoever they wanted through their numbers. Newsflash-Ain't gonna be happening while I still breathe and walk!!!


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

Do you think that the Muslims are sentimental?

May 2 is an anniversary of the Seals taking down one oftheir leaders, osama .

What gift do they have planned for us "infidels"?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bad said:


> Do you think that the Muslims are sentimental?
> 
> May 2 is an anniversary of the Seals taking down one oftheir leaders, osama .
> 
> What gift do they have planned for us "infidels"?


I plan to be grilling pork chops. But now that you bring up the anniversary, I may have to go buy a Koran and burn it, after I take a piss on it.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Inor said:


> I plan to be grilling pork chops. But now that you bring up the anniversary, I may have to go buy a Koran and burn it, after I take a piss on it.


Good idea. I love BBQ pork chops on the grill. Gonna be wearing my red white and blue on cinco de mayo as well.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Hmmmm. In honor of all muslims, I shall have to see about incorporating a bit of pork grease into my reloading procedure. I'll now only reload on days I have BACON at breakfast!!!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

OK??? 

I will clear this up a lot, I don't agree with the Muslim faith and Jesus predicted the coming of Mohammed, in a very negative way, but I have met some that even you guys would respect 

and others that you would freely donate some rope (don't wanna dirty my bullets) 

oh when "the one rises" I'm taking the first available plane to Israel, cause when Israel falls those phyco ****s will spread out and take the rest of the world, it will be the only place they can be stopped


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I need to start putting bacon grease in my hollow points..lol Although they wouldn't know it was there so would kind of defeat the purpose.. Maybe a decal for my Jeeps saying all of my rounds are coated in it.. That would sure piss em off! Then again, I haven't seen a middle eastern person in months and months. I'm not even sure I have seen one here in Montana yet. I have only seen 4 black guys in the year I have been here and one of them was today. He was in a delivery truck from Maryland and asked for directions.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I have only seen 4 black guys in the year I have been here and one of them was today. He was in a delivery truck from Maryland and asked for directions.


I can see it now..................
Hey man, I was on my phone and took a wrong turn in somewhere in downtown Baltimore, where be Camden Yards? I be trying to deliver some sauce to Boog Powell's rib company."

Dude was really lost!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I can see it now..................
> Hey man, I was on my phone and took a wrong turn in somewhere in downtown Baltimore, where be Camden Yards? I be trying to deliver some sauce to Boog Powell's rib company."
> 
> Dude was really lost!


It don't matter who you be, that is funny!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> It don't matter who you be, that is funny!


I've mentioned that I bartended in college and one real slow summer day, I think it was a Tuesday or Wednesday, nothing special and I'm logging some hours at the bar early afternoon. The School of Art was around the corner and maybe two artsy students and a professor was in my bar drinking some gay ass drinks. So I'm stocking the bar for what I hope to be a rush later and in walks this giant of a man, blond hair and full of swagger. Big dude sits at the bar and orders a MILLER LITE. It was early 1980's and Miller is doing these great Miller Lite commercial shoots all around the country and I immediately recognize the big guy as Boog Powell. I remember calling him Mr. Powell and he got a kick out it. Didn't talk baseball the whole time, and he drank 4 or 5 Miller Lites. Got up and gave me a big ass tip and slapped me on the shoulder. I kicked myself for years for not asking some baseball questions but maybe that was why Boog hung around and shot the shit with me.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I've mentioned that I bartended in college and one real slow summer day, I think it was a Tuesday or Wednesday, nothing special and I'm logging some hours at the bar early afternoon. The School of Art was around the corner and maybe two artsy students and a professor was in my bar drinking some gay ass drinks. So I'm stocking the bar for what I hope to be a rush later and in walks this giant of a man, blond hair and full of swagger. Big dude sits at the bar and orders a MILLER LITE. It was early 1980's and Miller is doing these great Miller Lite commercial shoots all around the country and I immediately recognize the big guy as Boog Powell. I remember calling him Mr. Powell and he got a kick out it. Didn't talk baseball the whole time, and he drank 4 or 5 Miller Lites. Got up and gave me a big ass tip and slapped me on the shoulder. I kicked myself for years for not asking some baseball questions but maybe that was why Boog hung around and shot the shit with me.


That's cool!

My most memorial brush with baseball greatness was about 5 or 6 years ago. I was sitting in a hotel bar in Orange County, CA. This ornery little man walks into bar and, of course, sits right next to me. He was ordering the bartender around like crazy and just generally being a prick. I looked at him a couple times and he looked really familiar but I just could not place him. Finally it hit me. The next time he was bitching at the barkeep, I looked at him and said "Hey, I know you. You're Nails!". He looked shocked that I would recognize him, but acknowledged that he was indeed Lenny Dykstra. We talked for about 45 minutes about his career with the Mutts and the Phillys, his "****" wife, "that cocksucker" Jim Cramer, and everything else under the sun. By the end of the night, I was convinced he was the most miserable company I have ever found in a hotel bar. He was just an angry miserable prick. Of course that was when he was going through his bankruptcy, being convicted of felony fraud, getting divorced, and a bunch of other stuff. I am sure he is much more genial now that he is living in his car. Although I doubt he can afford to drink at hotel bars anymore.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> That's cool!
> 
> My most memorial brush with baseball greatness was about 5 or 6 years ago. I was sitting in a hotel bar in Orange County, CA. This ornery little man walks into bar and, of course, sits right next to me. He was ordering the bartender around like crazy and just generally being a prick. I looked at him a couple times and he looked really familiar but I just could not place him. Finally it hit me. The next time he was bitching at the barkeep, I looked at him and said "Hey, I know you. You're Nails!". He looked shocked that I would recognize him, but acknowledged that he was indeed Lenny Dykstra. We talked for about 45 minutes about his career with the Mutts and the Phillys, his "****" wife, "that cocksucker" Jim Cramer, and everything else under the sun. By the end of the night, I was convinced he was the most miserable company I have ever found in a hotel bar. He was just an angry miserable prick. Of course that was when he was going through his bankruptcy, being convicted of felony fraud, getting divorced, and a bunch of other stuff. I am sure he is much more genial now that he is living in his car. Although I doubt he can afford to drink at hotel bars anymore.


Nails! What a story! The book MoneyBall about Billy Beane's transformation of the A's, Billy mentions Lenny and he being rookies or at least both young players. Billy Beane was the All American Stud who looked good in his uni and Lenny was this little dirty bastard that simple played HARD as NAILS. They both are with the Mets if I remember and they are playing the Phillies. Billy is nervous as crap because Steve Carlton is pitching that day. Nails comes up and asks Billy whats up, why so nervous? Billy says, "damn Lenny, we're facing Steve Carlton today, that dude is a legend" or some such thing. Lenny pauses for a moment and thinks some small assed thought because as you know he was real dumb.

Lenny looks at Billy and says," Steve Carlton? Never heard of him. Don't worry I'm gonna light his ass up today". Lenny played lots of years and Billy fizzled out quick. Damn shame for Lenny. I think he sold a chain of Car Washes for a 20 million profit and didn't know when to say when. I hope I got the story right, Lenny was a real character.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

My story aint as kool, but is funny.
Im taking a piss in Memphis, early 1990's, and some random guy standing at the next urinal says "hey, do you think wrestling is fake? Im Sid Vicious's manager, and he wants to know if you wanna fight him?"
I calmy stated, ="NO, I want to finish pissing and go have my beer".
AS I walked out of the restroom, Sid Vicoius( all seven damn feet of him) was duking it out with about five guys.
Shit, I forgot to wash my hands.


Cowboys on Lamar avenue.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Deebo said:


> My story aint as kool, but is funny.
> Im taking a piss in Memphis, early 1990's, and some random guy standing at the next urinal says "hey, do you think wrestling is fake? Im Sid Vicious's manager, and he wants to know if you wanna fight him?"
> I calmy stated, ="NO, I want to finish pissing and go have my beer".
> AS I walked out of the restroom, Sid Vicoius( all seven damn feet of him) was duking it out with about five guys.
> ...


Both kool and funny!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Nails! What a story! The book MoneyBall about Billy Beane's transformation of the A's, Billy mentions Lenny and he being rookies or at least both young players. Billy Beane was the All American Stud who looked good in his uni and Lenny was this little dirty bastard that simple played HARD as NAILS. They both are with the Mets if I remember and they are playing the Phillies. Billy is nervous as crap because Steve Carlton is pitching that day. Nails comes up and asks Billy whats up, why so nervous? Billy says, "damn Lenny, we're facing Steve Carlton today, that dude is a legend" or some such thing. Lenny pauses for a moment and thinks some small assed thought because as you know he was real dumb.
> 
> Lenny looks at Billy and says," Steve Carlton? Never heard of him. Don't worry I'm gonna light his ass up today". Lenny played lots of years and Billy fizzled out quick. Damn shame for Lenny. I think he sold a chain of Car Washes for a 20 million profit and didn't know when to say when. I hope I got the story right, Lenny was a real character.


Yeah - Lenny is just a crabby little man. He was damn good ballplayer, but the rest of life just kind of escaped him as near as I can tell. He is not the brightest bulb on the tree, but he had a chain car washes that were very profitable. He sold those and got into investing in stock options. For a while he was even writing a weekly column on thestreet.com. He lost his ass in the crash in 2008-09 and then lost his column. He had bough Wayne Gretzky's home in LA for some obscene amount of money at the height of the housing boom. When everything went south, he just went crazy. His wife divorced him. The magazine he had started went bankrupt when he refused to pay his creditors. Finally, the last I heard, he lost his business (after losing his house, wife and business) and was forced to live in his car after being convicted of investor fraud.

My take is that he is a really dumb guy that had the world by the ass. Then he tried to move beyond his level of understanding and lost it all.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Yeah - Lenny is just a crabby little man. He was damn good ballplayer, but the rest of life just kind of escaped him as near as I can tell. He is not the brightest bulb on the tree, but he had a chain car washes that were very profitable. He sold those and got into investing in stock options. For a while he was even writing a weekly column on thestreet.com. He lost his ass in the crash in 2008-09 and then lost his column. He had bough Wayne Gretzky's home in LA for some obscene amount of money at the height of the housing boom. When everything went south, he just went crazy. His wife divorced him. The magazine he had started went bankrupt when he refused to pay his creditors. Finally, the last I heard, he lost his business (after losing his house, wife and business) and was forced to live in his car after being convicted of investor fraud.
> 
> My take is that he is a really dumb guy that had the world by the ass. Then he tried to move beyond his level of understanding and lost it all.


Pro Athletes crack me up. They of all people know that EVERYONE gets cut, fired, or hurt and eventually everyone retires and dies. But Lenny after gambling away millions and taking steroids to make more millions then makes even more millions after his ball years are over AND THEN LOSES IT ALL! NOT PREPARED.


----------

